# Ics Dump Decompiling...



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

just in case any of you have started a project involving decompiling anything from ICS system dump... You may have noticed a failure on installing frameworks and a failure during decompile of anything other then framework. Well here's your fix.... http://code.google.com/p/android-apktool/issues/detail?id=195 .... theres a post there for a patch actually for 3.2... but I've applied it to apktool in my ICS work directory and waahlaah! Success! Got passed the fail to install: parse error...

basicly you take the file's provided by in that thread"the patch files" and replace your current apktool with the one provided. I would create a separate ICS working directory to ensure you don't have issues with GB builds....*Now Lets Get to WORK and let the fun begin!!!!*


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

